# Illustrator 10.0 Bibel



## mirscho (20. September 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Kann einer von euch sagen oder provezeihen   wann die Illustrator 10 Bibel in Deutsch heraus kommt. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das die in deutscher Sprache ebenfalls erscheint.
Die Photoshop- und GoLivebibel ist ja auch in deutscher Sprache erschienen, wenn ich mich recht errinnern kann.

Bei Amazon habe ich jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden. Leider auch nicht einmal eine Ankündigung 

bis denne...

leider bis jetzt nur in "english" http://www.wiley.com/cda/product/0,,0764536583,00.html


----------



## Neyman (10. Oktober 2002)

ich weiß zwar auch noch nichts davon, aber hast du vielleicht schon einmal daran gedacht, den verlag anzuschreiben? via E-Mail, versteht sich. im schlimmsten falle müsstest du die anfrage auf englisch verfassen, aber das dürfte ja nun wirklich kein problem sein...
good luck!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

soweit ich weis bringt MITP die "Deutschen" Bibeln raus - einfach mal anfragen:  hier 



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## mirscho (10. Oktober 2002)

booooaaarrrr...bisl spät aber trotzdem...

hmm...mal anschreiben, wäre ne möglichkeit..
muss ich mal sehen...ich meine ohne diese kann ich auch leben, aber es ist halt immer recht gut...

bis denne..


----------

